# Level of Improvement



## Guest (Mar 9, 2001)

Today I'm on day 60 and I have to say I'm a little discouraged because I've yet to really see a dramatic improvement in my symptoms. I've definitely seen some improvements but my symptoms are still very bothersome to me. Is it normal to feel this way at around day 60 or do the results come a little later in the program. I'd be interested to know other people's experiences. Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Victor...Yes, yes, and yes!!! Check out a few of the other posts. Also the post I did for Mike regarding set backs. AZ mom has shared the fact that her improvements were gradual and not really seen until 6 months after doing the sessions, and she has had dramatic improvements. Every one is different on their sessions. Some may see a change within the first week (not me,







) some may take completion of the program. But improvement continues on after the program has been completed. I had/have lots of issues I was dealing with when I first started the sessions. I gave up at one point because I just became fed up with no results, or meager ones. But I restarted and pressed on and have had improvement which continues to this day. This is very common. Our subconsious mind does not like change. Sometimes it needs to deal with other issues in addition to IBS, and the sessions can bring these things about. The mind sorts things out in its own time and as it needs to.Be gentle with yourself. I am sure others will post here. There have been many that have stopped and started the sessions, feeling no improvement...it is one of the normal responses..not all of us respond this way, but I did and felt just as you do now.Hang in there, and rest assured knowing that change does and will take place in your own perfect time that is right for you!!Take care and feel better...Hope this helped a little!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Victor,Sounds like you are following my routine to the letter







. You said you feel a "little" discouraged. That must mean that deep down you know that things are better. Try to keep things in perspective and be patient.You'll see. Good times are yet to come.Stef.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2001)

Thanks guys,I have felt like giving up on the program at various points but I've managed to perservere and am now not far from finishing the tapes. Even though my symptoms have improved a little, I'm still not satisfied with my quality of life quite yet. I hope to improve to the point where IBS doesn't bother me but right now it is still a major disturbance in my life. So I'm hoping I'll see more improvements because I'm tired of having IBS be a daily problem. I can't predict whether or not I'll reach the point where IBS doesn't bother me but I'm hopeful nevertheless.


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey Victor,I'm not satisfied with my quality of life yet either, but it's much more bearable and I believe it will only get better.I'm hoping that someday, I will not have to explain to anyone that I have IBS and that is why I cannot always participate in whatever social activity that comes up. You're not alone.







Stef.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hang in there Victor. After I finished the tapes I only had slight improvement, but I was happy with that. I improved greatly in the three months following the end of the program, and never expected to feel so good. I figure that after suffering for 27 years, 6 months to improve is not too bad.AZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi Victor,I echo all the other posts. These things take time and we are of course all different.Change is underway for you, persevere and it will continue. No demnads on yourself either, just let it happen and continue your journey.







Best RegardsMike


----------

